# Tent cot?



## Apex Predator (May 28, 2010)

Anyone have a tent cot they recommend?  I'm thinking one of the standard ones may be too small for a big guy like me.

They look to be pretty nice if you can haul them around in the truck to campouts.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 28, 2010)

This is the oversized model sold by kamp Rite.


----------



## eman1885 (May 28, 2010)

i got one from cabela's a few years ago. it is very similar to that one. i love mine. it is extremely easy and quick to set up, it's comfortable especially if you put one of the foam egg crate things in it, and its surprisingly waterproof. i have taken mine to blackbeard island several times for the hunt and it has kept my completely dry though some pretty bad storms. 
now for the drawback, it is pretty big when its all folded up. and mine weighs about 30lbs so its not something your gonna want to tote a long ways. other than that i highly recommend them


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 29, 2010)

Them units look pretty neat. Never knew they existed, but I don't get out alot.


----------



## Ben Athens (May 29, 2010)

A tent cot and a tarp really cuts down on the gear one needs for Blackbeard.


----------



## Slingblade (May 30, 2010)

Have you ever tried a camping hammock, like Hennessy or Clark's Jungle Hammock?


----------



## Roberson (May 30, 2010)

Slingblade said:


> Have you ever tried a camping hammock, like Hennessy or Clark's Jungle Hammock?



I was gonna get one but I just like a small tent with a cot or air matress. It's lighter, plus room for your stuff,like clothes. Plus it doesn't feel like your suffocating!


----------



## markland (Jun 1, 2010)

I wouldn't exactly call ya "a big guy"!  LOL  You should be fine with most cots, but definitely get the XL size, they are much more comfortable and get a pad to go underneath as well, makes a big difference!
Hope to see you sometime this summer!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 1, 2010)

My only issue with those things is when you "store it" close it all up, pack it in to it's container or how ever you want to put it........ In the same amount of room I can store/carry a 12x12 dome style tent, an inflatable queeen size mattress and a BIG sleepin bag. And have no more wieght.


----------



## markland (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep that's true Lance, but I only use it when I can pack my camping gear in the truck and not on my back, but it does make camp more comfortable and you can store alot of gear underneath as well.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 1, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> My only issue with those things is when you "store it" close it all up, pack it in to it's container or how ever you want to put it........ In the same amount of room I can store/carry a 12x12 dome style tent, an inflatable queeen size mattress and a BIG sleepin bag. And have no more wieght.



Good points.
Also, the tent and mattress will no cost much more than 
the cot with a roof.

I am moving this to our gear section. Maybe get some fresh responses and ideas.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

I bought a "Big" mans cot recently.I used it at Dog II for the first time and loved it....I picked mine up on Ebay for $90,usually they sell for $150 or so..It is the Cabella's model and like I said I love it....It does weigh a lot but so do I,so the extra weight does not bother me as long as I am comfortable.....


----------

